# itunes says disc burner or software not found



## angelarae (Dec 15, 2010)

I went to burn a cd in itunes, which I have done a number of times. It says "disc burner or software not found". I have been on many forums about the topic. The forums said make sure you are an administrator on your computer, which I am, delete daemon tools and SPTD if you have them, which I don't think I do but don't even know what that is (I don't see either of them in my programs list), make sure you have a factory installed internal disc drive, which I do, make sure you have the latest itunes, which I do. Any ideas???


----------

